# what year were you born?



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

^^the title explains it^^

i'm wondering cause i'm bored and curious:lol:

1993 for me!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

1986 woot woot!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

1989. Yay !


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

1973.....


----------



## PiggyPablo (Jan 17, 2009)

1987.


----------



## toosleepy (Jan 14, 2009)

1973.....


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

1993 :smile:


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I was born in 1980


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

1986!!!!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

1975...


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

1983...!! yeehhaaa!!! 

Regards


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

1988...


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

1988

Chinese Year of the Dragon  My Chinese-Malaysian housemate is out celebrating the New Year right now.


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

wooww! lots of people born in the 80's! 

me n sissy are the only ones born in the 90's..so far 

keep em comin guys!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

1987.....


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

1984 for me. I guess most of the other people here are about my age too. LOL


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

1988, hehe.


----------



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

1991.....


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

1981..


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

1994 . . . im a youngin


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

This is a really evil thread!


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

aw, why? haha!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

1994!!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

CacheDawnTaxes doesn't want to tell her age


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

1990 baby!!! haha


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

1987 for me!


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Now I do feel old as dirt.:shock: 1950


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

1990. Woot! December of 1990 to be exact.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> Now I do feel old as dirt.:shock: 1950


Really.....I have you beat.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Kentucky said:


> CacheDawnTaxes doesn't want to tell her age



Absolutely not! :lol:


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh come on don't shy you people. Look at Regal and me, we both from stone ages! hahah 

Regards


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

1994...


----------



## Pheonix08 (Sep 10, 2008)

1991!!!!


----------



## kourtneylynnxxx (Feb 2, 2009)

i'm a 1991 baby!


----------



## PaintedLady (Jul 30, 2008)

Regal....Jehanzeb....mooooooooove over! I think I'll plop my butt down right here....among ya!


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

lol, welcome to the oldies seats PL. 

those geese had frost bitten brains and got turned around, they were originly headed south LOL


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

1993!!
and rather proud thanks


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Name , rank, serial number !! All right, let's just say yes I am qualified for AARP. :wink:


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Walkamile said:


> Name , rank, serial number !! All right, let's just say yes I am qualified for AARP. :wink:


 
You are right up there with me. lol. 

us seniors have to stick together. LOL


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

RegalCharm said:


> You are right up there with me. lol.
> 
> us seniors have to stick together. LOL


Save a spot for me on that park bench.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

nineteen ninety fourrrr.


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

1989, im an 80's baby:wink:. I just interviewed a 105 year old lady yesterday she was born in 1904!! So dont be shy about age, you arent even in triple didgets yet!:lol::mrgreen:


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

I was a 1991 baby!!


----------



## PaintedLady (Jul 30, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> lol, welcome to the oldies seats PL.
> 
> those geese had frost bitten brains and got turned around, they were originly headed south LOL


Buttt....buttt....there were 3 different flocks. They can't all be wrong!
Ya mean to tell me they just left us this ONE lil ole park bench?? It's filling up fast. Poor Vida will have to stand...And Spydey too....:twisted: (Oh wait....she can sit on all those carrots...)
We gotta yell n scream til they bring us another! We needs to park our royal hinies....
Park BENCH! Park BENCH! Park BENCH!
*Hey...who's elbow izzat??*


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

PaintedLady said:


> Buttt....buttt....there were 3 different flocks. They can't all be wrong!
> Ya mean to tell me they just left us this ONE lil ole park bench?? It's filling up fast. Poor Vida will have to stand...And Spydey too....:twisted: (Oh wait....she can sit on all those carrots...)
> We gotta yell n scream til they bring us another! We needs to park our royal hinies....
> Park BENCH! Park BENCH! Park BENCH!
> *Hey...who's elbow izzat??*


Since I am the oldest I should get preferred seating !!!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Where do I get to sit? I'm an AARP member too (by marriage, does that count?)!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Joshie said:


> Where do I get to sit? I'm an AARP member too (by marriage, does that count?)!


NO you have to go sit on *OLD* Farmpony's carrots because they are neglected and rotting.:lol:


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Spyder said:


> NO you have to go sit on *OLD* Farmpony's carrots because they are neglected and rotting.:lol:


Hey, be nice. Old farmpony was right. You're mean.

For the right amount of money I might tell people how old Spyder is. :wink:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Joshie said:


> Hey, be nice. Old farmpony was right. You're mean.
> 
> For the right amount of money I might tell people how old Spyder is. :wink:


I thought *OLD* Farmpony said you were the MEAN one.:shock:


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Spyder said:


> I thought *OLD* Farmpony said you were the MEAN one.:shock:


No, she was talking about you. Your old age senility is just getting to you.:lol:


----------



## PaintedLady (Jul 30, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Since I am the oldest I should get preferred seating !!!


You mean...that was *your* elbow? File them things down, girl!
Besides...we were here first. First come...first served. Tiz how I was brung up....


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

PaintedLady said:


> You mean...that was *your* elbow? File them things down, girl!
> Besides...we were here first. First come...first served. Tiz how I was brung up....


No it is age before beauty !!!! So I get preferred seating...you can all stand.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Spyder said:


> No it is age before beauty !!!! So I get preferred seating...you can all stand.


I think you're just trying to get RC back. He snuck off kissing someone else. :wink:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Joshie said:


> I think you're just trying to get RC back. He snuck off kissing someone else. :wink:


 
Oh I know where he is. I put one of my carrot trackers on him.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Oh I know where he is. I put one of my carrot trackers on him.


Possessive of her carrots. Possessive of her virtual men. :shock:

Man, alive, RC, I hope you don't explode like her stolen carrots do.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Joshie said:


> Possessive of her carrots. Possessive of her virtual men. :shock:
> 
> Man, alive, RC, I hope you don't explode like her stolen carrots do.


I don't steal carrots....they just come running to me whenever I appear!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Spyder said:


> I don't steal carrots....they just come running to me whenever I appear!


You don't steal carrots but you do make them explode when stolen. If you treat poor RC the same way he'll explode if he goes off kissin' in the corner with anyone else.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Joshie said:


> You don't steal carrots but you do make them explode when stolen. If you treat poor RC the same way he'll explode if he goes off kissin' in the corner with anyone else.


You are absolutely right so RC should behave himself.

Let that be a warning to anyone that tries to steal any of my carrots. :evil: 
that having a carrot explode when it is in your hot hands will do a ton of damage.:wink:


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yea go us geminijumper and snapple!!! 1990 for me too!!!!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Joshie said:


> You don't steal carrots but you do make them explode when stolen. If you treat poor RC the same way he'll explode if he goes off kissin' in the corner with anyone else.


Omg! You made me laugh my bumm off :lol:.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

1990!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Phew no one born in the 2000's yet thank goodness!
I think we have an age limit of 13, maybe thats why :?


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

TaMMa89 said:


> Omg! You made me laugh my *** off :lol:.


Well, you must be a young one. The older I get the more mine disappears. Maybe I did too much laughing when I was younger. :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Yep, I'm only 19... And sometimes when I heard jokes I get visions. Now I can almost see poor RC sneaking toward the corner quietly. And then... BOOM!!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

1989!!!!


----------



## imaREINER (Jun 25, 2008)

1988 here


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Youngsters!!!

1946


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

OK, iride gets the center square on the park bench, everyone else move over :wink:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> OK, iride gets the center square on the park bench, everyone else move over :wink:


 
Not really....I have him beat.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Spyder said:


> Not really....I have him beat.


By how much?

(BTW, I have sox that are older then most of the members on here! In fact, so is some of my tack)


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> By how much?
> 
> (BTW, I have sox that are older then most of the members on here! In fact, so is some of my tack)


Not much. Lets just say that you have the spot right next to the center square.


----------



## Chocolate (Feb 4, 2009)

I am 1993!


----------



## peanut (Apr 28, 2008)

1986


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> Youngsters!!!
> 
> 1946




1946!? No way..? Really?? I knew you were older but not '46? I'm shocked..


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

......

But you are only as old as you act - that makes me ~32 years old.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

1990!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> ......
> 
> But you are only as old as you act - that makes me ~32 years old.


 
And me even younger.


----------



## satrider (Nov 10, 2008)

1951--I'm an oldy but goody


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

1990! Lol...


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> ......
> 
> But you are only as old as you act - that makes me ~32 years old.





I'm sorry, I didn't mean to embarrass you! I just really really didn't think you were born in '46! lol


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

How old did you think I am?


----------



## TwendeHaraka (Oct 5, 2008)

1991 for me. ^^


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> How old did you think I am?


62 1/2 :shock: :lol:


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

RegalCharm said:


> 62 1/2 :shock: :lol:


WRONG!!!! 

62 1/4 smarty pants.


----------



## juju (Oct 8, 2008)

1994 :d


----------



## WildHeartsCantBeBroken (Dec 7, 2008)

1984

I'm glad to see some oldies but goodies here! I have always loved older people they are usually so much nicer than people around my age  Maybe I'm an old fart at heart?


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

I dunno..likeee...late 40's to mid 50's

I'm terrible with ages (obviously lol)


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> WRONG!!!!
> 
> 62 1/4 smarty pants.


:shock::lol:


Sypder is older and gets the center seat. LOL........


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

WildHeartsCantBeBroken said:


> 1984
> 
> I'm glad to see some oldies but goodies here! I have always loved older people they are usually so much nicer than people around my age  Maybe I'm an old fart at heart?


 
I am glad to hear that you appreaicate older and wiser senior citizens.:lol:


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

1991, why is Jehanzeb on the old fart bench he is only 25! :shock: :lol:


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

moomoo said:


> 1991, why is Jehanzeb on the old fart bench he is only 25! :shock: :lol:


 
Jehanzeb, you are disqualified from the old fart bench.

Go stand in the corner Young man. LOL:lol:


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

1989 

(six characters)


----------



## lilmtmustangs (Feb 10, 2009)

1987 woot!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

*1992*  woop!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Is there a blanket or something near the old fart bench??? Us 30 somethings are getting tired of standing up......


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

*Throws down an extra large tarp for the 20-30-something year olds*

Here we go!!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> Is there a blanket or something near the old fart bench??? Us 30 somethings are getting tired of standing up......


Excuse me? You're barely out of childhood in your 30s.


----------



## Redneckgirrll (Feb 21, 2009)

1993 for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

wait a minute! I don't want to share a tarp with 20 year olds! They still have tight butts and perky girls!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> wait a minute! I don't want to share a tarp with 20 year olds! They still have tight butts and perky girls!


You will have to start an in between group. :wink:

The old farts bench doesn't allow carrotnappers on it.:evil:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey farmpony...I found the bouncy toys on the playground...lets go sit there!!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Spyder is way to old to provide proper care and nutrition to those carrots. It's time to let an inbetweener take them over.....

Dumas! I totally want the bouncy chair! We must shove the rustic pony to the ground!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> Spyder is way to old to provide proper care and nutrition to those carrots. It's time to let an inbetweener take them over.....


Age simply means I have more experience than you youngins. :?

Poor Poor Percy...my poor boy you heartlessly bronzed so he shriveled up.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

you are just sad because I took him! Not because you loved him! Only I love the carrots....


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> you are just sad because I took him! Not because you loved him! Only I love the carrots....


 
pffft !!!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

1989 and my B-day next month  yay going to be 20 soon.


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

--1987


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

1987 :d


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> Spyder is way to old to provide proper care and nutrition to those carrots. It's time to let an inbetweener take them over.....
> 
> Dumas! I totally want the bouncy chair! We must shove the rustic pony to the ground!


Poor old farmpony. OLD is part of your name, not Spyder's. 

Why are you such a mean old carrot thief?


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm sad I've been deserted for the bouncy toys.... I think the 20somethings should get them. We ARE younger after all! *pouts* 

Besides that I don't think I have a nice tight body. So, I don't belong with them either. 
Hopefully this summer and my bike will fix that though!  Soo poo on you for leaving me!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

i'm hoping the lean cuisines will help mine.......


----------



## GiddyVirgil (Feb 22, 2009)

Hmm.1909 and still going strong! Now where is my seat on this special bench?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> i'm hoping the lean cuisines will help mine.......


 
You keep eating carrots in mashed potatoes with cream and butter and I would say NO way ! :shock:


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

1983...sheesh, already 26 years ago.


----------



## Malorey (Aug 14, 2008)

1994! =)


----------



## PaintedLady (Jul 30, 2008)

WOW Giddyvirgil!! GOOD for you!! You come right here and sit between RC and me....****patting seat****
I gotta warn you tho...this park bench gets HARD!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

**offers stadium cushions, crochet afghans and hot coffee to the elders**


----------



## PaintedLady (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh Dumas....what a GREAT idea! THANKS! Just keep that hot coffee coming.......:lol:


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

GiddyVirgil, That geritol must be good stuff.
what else do you give credit for reaching 100.

Me, i am kind of like a timex , takes a licking and
keeps on ticking. LOL


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> **offers stadium cushions, crochet afghans and hot coffee to the elders**


 

I will take the cushion and coffee, 

who will teach me to crochet bikinis for 
the senior gals. :_)


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

RegalCharm said:


> who will teach me to crochet bikinis for
> the senior gals. :_)


I just got a visual concerning the tops that I can't bear to share (brrrrrrr :shock


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> I just got a visual concerning the tops that I can't bear to share (brrrrrrr :shock


 

LOL. no actually there are crocheted bikinis , the weave is tight
so nothing pops through. even in the cold water .,:lol:


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Victoria's Secret - Crochet bikini set


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I was thinking more about the extra material needed with age.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> I was thinking more about the extra material needed with age.


 
Not all seniors gain weight............


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm not thinking of weight gain.


----------

